# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Откуда вы качаете обновленные программы

## zerocorporated

?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

Только с официальных сайтов производителей ПО. Я регулярно проверяю данный ресурс:
List of Lists.
Там можно быстро найти, есть ли обновления для определённого ПО если щёлкать на
New or Updated Links (сверху справа). Там дают исключительно ссылки на сайты производителей ПО.

Paul

----------


## sergey888

Бесплатные с официальных сайтов производителей ПО, а платные "там где дают"  :Wink: 
Плюс портабли версии программ с сайтов которые зарекомендовали себя качественными портабли программами.

----------


## ananas

В нормальной программе есть функция или встроенная ссылка для ее обновления. Использую их. И иногда еще обновления ищу через Центр обновления винды. Он же тоже при поиске сверяется с базой адресов разработчиков, да?

----------


## pig

С официальных сайтов - по возможности. Если возможности нет - где получится.
Это независимо от платности.

----------


## 456

С официальных сайтов . Даже если запрашивают e-mail и др. инфо .

Иногда с проверенных временем сайтов .

----------


## XP user

> И иногда еще обновления ищу через Центр обновления винды. Он же тоже при поиске сверяется с базой адресов разработчиков, да?


Не всех разработчиков того, что у вас на компе, я боюсь. Я думаю, что если вам нужно обновление для какого-нибудь альтернативного плеера (то есть - конкурент WMP), допустим, что вы его через Центр Обновления Windows не найдёте. Хотя, может быть на Висте лучше стало, не знаю...

Paul

----------


## Damien

качаю откуда качается, если требуется заполнить форму - в 85% случаев можно найти ссылку в поисковике. А вообще - я не фанат обновлений. Не пойму - зачем каждый раз кидаются на очередной выпуск WinRar и т.п.

----------


## valho

Остановился пока на полуавтоматической закачки через программные продукты FileHippo и SecuniaPSI, их можно запустить в фоновом режиме, они сами будут говорить что нужно обновлять... для винды естетвенно  :Smiley:

----------

